# Graphics Competition Winner!



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The winning piece of the most recent competition can be seen below.










And the creator of this awesome piece is none other than... :cool04: <----- Yes that is a drumroll

*K R Y*


































Congrats man!​


----------

